# Elldis 140 - noisy wind



## simon1504 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi - new to this forum - we have an Elldis 140 [our third MH from the Explorer Group] generally satisfied bit the road nose through the ventaliation hatch is appalling at 60+ mph. I have a temp solution - tape on the outside. has anybody else suffered and what did they do?

Simon1504


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

*Eldis 140 - wind noise*

Hi,

Sorry to hear about your problem, our 140 had similar problem with the habitation door. This proved to be a poor fitting door. We adjusted it and the noise has gone.

I suggest you look very carefully at the fitting (on the outside). If all seems correct, it might be worth considering buying a wind deflector. Fit this adjacent to the leading edge. We had one on a previously owned Bessacarr.

It could also be worth looking very carefully at the sealing around the joint while you are up there.

We are looking at doing a mod on the shower drain pipe on our 140, have you any experience on this?

Cheers

Molenoux


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Eldis 140 - wind noise*



Molenoux said:


> We are looking at doing a mod on the shower drain pipe on our 140, have you any experience on this?


I could never persuade our 140 shower to drain...basic laws of physics the pipe looped pretty much to the level of the showertray so it you weren't quite pitched level, it was never going to drain.

In the end I simply disconnected the drain pipe and substituted a short length that I put directly to a bucket when we wished to use the shower.


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Rosbottham

Thanks for that, I think I agree very much with what you said. Its just that so far we have not needed to use the shower facility yet and looking at the pipework underneath, I do wonder if will work.

Cheers 

 

Molenoux


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Molenoux,

I haven't had any problems with wind noise on my 2010 Autoquest 140, just a few problems holding it on the road when the wind is coming sideways on!

I agree with everything that has been said about the shower drainage, its dismal.


----------



## simon1504 (Mar 31, 2011)

Many thanks for all your comments - I have been looking for a wind deflector for the roof - it appears I will have to use a sunroof deflector.

We also have problems with the habitation door - getting it to lock - it has been back to the dealers a couple of times and is due to get new rubber next week.

We also have trouble with the shower drain - eventually it does go but it takes time! an earlier problem we had with the kitchen sink was fixed by rerouting the drain.

Whilst we are generally happy the overall build has not been up to the standard of our previous MHs from Explorer 

Simon


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi Marrabone again,

Have just had a rethink about the noise coming in near habitation door. 

Could it not be coming in through the two vents in the doorstep well?

Regards

Molenoux


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Molenoux,

Yes l think that's highly likely. It doesn't bother me too much but sometimes on certain road surfaces l have to slow down and turn my head to check that the door is secure. Of course it always is!

Marrabone.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

As a former owner of an Autoquest 120, can I add a couple of things.

Most of the noise comes from the 2 vents in the footwell. What we did was to use a couple of plastic, zipped bags and fill them with unimportant items, like towels etc and drop them into the well while travelling. It made a huge difference. I believe the bags were originally the packaging for towels or blankets. :? 

Another problem we had when the van was barely 2 years old was that the composite hinges for the hab door/flyscreen became a bit stiff. It was in fact only the bottom one. It gets dirt thrown up from the front wheel and starts to seize. I believe that the W5 Silicone spray (sold by Wilkos) is the right sort of stuff to keep it lubricated.


----------

